# مصنع لتصنيع الكراسي البلاستيك



## Hany Ahmed Omar (16 يناير 2013)

لا أعلم إن كان يصح سؤالي بقسم هندسة الانتاج ام لا (وإن كان لا يصح فارجو من الاشراف قبول اعتذاري وارشادي للقسم الصحيح) 
ما اود معرفته هو:
اين استطيع شراء الماكينات المستخدمة لمصنع لتصنيع الكراسي البلاستيكية وهي (ماكينة تكسير البلاستيك و الاسطمبات و ماكينة الحقن) ؟
والسؤال الثاني من اين استطيع الحصول على بلاستيك خردة وكذلك البلاستيك الجديد لاستخدامه في عملية التصنيع؟؟


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (17 يناير 2013)

اعتذر للاشراف عن خطأ ف عنوان الموضوع
العنوان الصحيح هو 
*طلب بخصوص مصنع لتصنيع الكراسي البلاستيك*
فهل من الممكن تصحيح العنوان


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (20 يناير 2013)

اكثر من 100 مشاهدة 
ولا يوجد رد واحد ؟؟


----------



## ahmedvay (16 فبراير 2013)

اخى الكريم يوجد اسطنبات لتصنيع الكراسى بانواعها المختلفة وهى موجودة فى السوق 
*وماكينة تكسير البلاستيك موجودة فى السوق بكثرة وسعرها مستعملة حوالى 20000 جنيه مصرى اما جديدة من 40000 واعلى حسب كمية انتاجها فى اليوم الواحد
تستطيع الحصول على بلاستيك خردة وكذلك البلاستيك الجديد لاستخدامه في عملية التصنيع : اولا من تجار بلاستك الخردة او الخردة التى تخرج من المصانع وهذه المعلومات موجودة فى السوق ولكن احترس من النصابين لان هذا البلاستيك ليس علم فقط وانما هو صنعه ايضا وتحتاج الى الكثير من المعلومات اولا عن هذا الموضوع لتبدأ فيه 
مشروع من كنانة اونلاين: 

مشاهدة المرفق 88090
مكينات الحقن وموصفات :
Injection system نظام الحقن 
Hydraulic system نظام هيدروليكي 
Mold system قالب نظام 
Clamping system نظام التثبيت 

Control system نظام مراقبة 
*


----------



## فتوح (18 فبراير 2013)

خلى بالك إنت محتاج ماكينة حقن كبيرة حتى تستطيط انتاج الكرسي
لأن الماكينات يتم تحديدها من خلال:
الطن
وزن المشغولة 
المسافة بين الأعمدة
فالكراسي الصغيرة حوالى 900 جرام
وكلما كبر الكرسي كبر وزنه وحجمه 
وإن كنت ستعمل فى مجال التصنيع فستحتاج أيضا لشيلر تبريد
وإن كنت ستستعمل بلاستيك خردة فغالبا ستحتاج لمجفف
وإن كنت تستطيع البيع فعليك فى البداية التصنيع لدى الغير حتى تكتسب الخبرة الكافية قبل أن تعمل فى مجال التصنيع


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (7 مارس 2013)

انت حضرتك محتاج ماكينة كبيرة واسطمبه كبيره للكرسى وان هذا الموضوع مش سهل لازم تعمل له دراسه كامله وتختار بين ماكينات البلاستيك المستعمله والحديثه 
ولو ماكينه مستعمله لابد من تواجد معك مهندس كهرباء وميكانيكا


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (8 مارس 2013)

انا اصنع اسطمبات البلاستيك بأسعار جيدة جدا وجودة ممتازة تليفونى 01000225563


----------

